# Just bought a FNP-9!!!



## junkit_boy (Jun 6, 2008)

So, I took the plunge and bought an FNP-9. Everyone was raving about them and I see that the reviews are great. So, in 10 days I can pick it up and break that badboy in. I hope I made a wise decision



CZ P-01 9mm
Steyr M9
Sig P226 9mm
Dan Wesson Bobtail 45acp


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Very kewl.

They are very nice pistols


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

Pretty nice pistols. You should be real happy with your new friend for some 
time to come.


----------



## forestranger (Jan 20, 2008)

Hope you're as pleased with yours as I have with mine.:smt023


----------



## junkit_boy (Jun 6, 2008)

thanks! I hope its comes close to my P226


----------



## X6StringerX (Dec 11, 2007)

I'm intrigued by the FNP-9. I completely overlooked this pistol while I was trying to come up with my top candidates for next purchase. It wasn't until yesterday that I realized this gun even existed.


----------



## cruzthepug (Mar 16, 2008)

X6StringerX said:


> I'm intrigued by the FNP-9. I completely overlooked this pistol while I was trying to come up with my top candidates for next purchase. It wasn't until yesterday that I realized this gun even existed.


Take a good look at it, I really like mine.


----------



## junkit_boy (Jun 6, 2008)

*Got my FNP9 today...photo~~*

So here it is.. cant wait to take it to the range... and I added a family photo


----------



## The_Vigilante (Aug 29, 2008)

Congrats on a great purchase. I purchased one last year and just bought it's big brother, the FNP40!!


----------



## junkit_boy (Jun 6, 2008)

sweet! You know. I rented a 40 cal USP today at the range. I couldnt believe how well i managed to get my grouping at 7 yards and how soft the recoil was on the HK...I think i found my next buy...DANG!! THIS IS AN EXPENSIVE HABIT! :smt033


----------



## bluehandgun (Jul 13, 2007)

hows the grip width and trigger reach on this pistol compared to a glock 17 or a SR9?


----------



## 2rott (Apr 15, 2007)

Good luck. I have a FNP9. Like it a lot. I found the mag springs a little stiff. Left them fully loaded for a few days & the gun was flawless after that.


----------



## pastorgman (Mar 24, 2009)

*Great gun!*

Got mine about two weeks ago and immediately took to the range. Excellent shooter, right on target. Now waiting to get some cash to mount an Insight V2 sub-compact laser on it. Enjoy it.


----------



## mully (Mar 28, 2009)

*Got mine*

Had it since Tuesday, shot 50 rds and it shoots good. Takedown and cleaning is a breeze.


----------



## Q!! (Nov 5, 2008)

Nice choice. They are sweet guns.


----------



## RevDerb (Jun 4, 2008)

My new FNP-9 is really great. Bought it a big brother in .357 this week. Here they are together.


----------



## TN_Mike (Nov 1, 2009)

Very nice looking gun you have there. I have been wanting an FN P40 myself for sometime now.


----------



## knoxrocks222 (May 1, 2008)

hey mike im in jackson tennessee and a friend of mine has a brand new stainless fnp-40 he is tryin to get rid of he got a leather XD holster and it fits perfect ill get back to you about a price


----------



## SP3 (Nov 25, 2009)

What others were you all considering before finally choosing the FN? What did you pay and where, if I may ask?

To junkit_boy and RevDerb, what exact -9's are those (sorry if it should be obvious). I am leaning toward the 16 rd, matte black stainless but FN's site lists what seem to be the same guns with different item numbers.


----------



## SP3 (Nov 25, 2009)

I just returned from Gander Mtn to fondle some prospects. These include a FNP-40 (want a -9) - almost took it home, Stoeger Cougar - really nice piece for the $ and VERY comfy, XD 9 (4") - also really nice, and a CZ 75 SP-01 PHANTOM - nice as well but more $ than the others.

The FN was $540, which seems ok since it does come with three mags. The XD was the same $, with the Cougar at $440 and the CZ somewhere over $600.

Anyone else as torn as I am when they were looking? This is going to be my first handgun after 30 years of rifles (.22's, .36 muzzleloader, SKS, more).


----------



## jfmartin25 (Nov 20, 2009)

SP3 said:


> I just returned from Gander Mtn to fondle some prospects. These include a FNP-40 (want a -9) - almost took it home, Stoeger Cougar - really nice piece for the $ and VERY comfy, XD 9 (4") - also really nice, and a CZ 75 SP-01 PHANTOM - nice as well but more $ than the others.
> 
> The FN was $540, which seems ok since it does come with three mags. The XD was the same $, with the Cougar at $440 and the CZ somewhere over $600.
> 
> Anyone else as torn as I am when they were looking? This is going to be my first handgun after 30 years of rifles (.22's, .36 muzzleloader, SKS, more).


...Must be nice to see guns actually priced reasonably, and I remember purchasing my MRI Baby Eagle at the Gander Mountain in Twinsburg, Ohio for only $475 brand new!

I'd go with the FNP-40 in that circumstance. The average box of .40cal is not much more than the 9mm and shoots just as nice at the range. Most average a little higher muzzle velocity and ft-lbs of energy at 50feet as well, which means better stopping power for home defense.


----------



## SP3 (Nov 25, 2009)

I may well see if I can haggle with them a bit on the FNP-40. For years I had myself convinced that the .40 was the best compromise for me but last month I suddenly found myself looking only at 9mm. Cannot explain why. Some more of my thoughts are in my "new guy" thread.


----------



## zetti1 (Dec 14, 2009)

Your thread has peaked my interest about the FNP - 9. I actually considered it, but ultimately purchased the S&W M&P.


----------



## GoFullAuto (Nov 22, 2009)

I'll be holding my .40 tomorrow!!! I just can't wait! Took almost 2 darn months to make the trip from Belgium to Italy... hope I'll come up with a nice guntest report:smt023

By
GfA


----------

